# Thanks everyone - my new TT is on its way!



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Haha! After some to-ing and fro-ing, I have a new TT Coupe coming soon 

In short â€" I am waving goodbye to my Lotus Elise SportsRacer on Wednesday (a definite sadness, but Iâ€™m just about ready now) and the TT2 is the ONLY car to have turned my head as a car Iâ€™d like to own since having the Lotus. The one big factor that was putting me off getting one was the waiting time.

I know many of you guys struggle to wait too (and there is a good thread running on that at the mo!) but I am completely useless when it comes to things like that â€" I canâ€™t get anything done at all! How you people have done it is beyond me. In fact, the â€˜do I, donâ€™t I?â€™ thing was starting to really hack me offâ€¦ almost to the point where if a long wait was in order, I simply wouldnâ€™t put myself through it, say bolox to nice cars and stick to my knock-about Astra Diesel Van!!! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

However, a wise and esteemed member of this community often comments â€˜I bet I could get one quicker than thatâ€™â€¦ and that has echoed around my head (thanks Tosh [smiley=thumbsup.gif]). So, last night I emailed pretty much every Dealer to ask whether they had anything in stock, in build or a cancellation that closely matched my main criteria. More of a last ditch effort in all honesty - If it hadnâ€™t have come off, Iâ€™d have gone completely cold on the idea for a year and not bother until the wait had subsided, if at all.

The punt paid off though as I have landed a bw42 that will go confirmed pretty soon so I was able to spec my own and Iâ€™m hoping for late Oct / early Nov delivery! Spec done, deposit paid and weâ€™re off! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

A big thank you for all the advice and opinion Iâ€™ve gleaned here â€" it has been extremely valuable in helping me hone a final spec â€" some things I was pretty set on, but others have come and gone after shaping an overall feel from those with experience.

Iâ€™ll now try to run through my thoughts on arriving at my final spec. This is not claiming to be in any way the â€˜definitiveâ€™ TT nor do I disrespect anyone elseâ€™s choices as thatâ€™s always down to the individual and youâ€™re the only person that matters. I guess this is in an attempt to offer some thought to those currently going through the same thought processes as opposed to trying to justify anything to anyone.

Style:

It was only ever going to be the Coupe for me. I have never been a fan of the Roadster (Mk1 or 2) and a test drive in a Roadster confirmed this beyond any doubt. With the Elise, even though it is a convertible, you tend to sit â€˜inâ€™ the car rather than â€˜onâ€™ it. A quick 5 minutes with the roof down on the Roadster was enough to make me feel a proper knob and it felt so cheesy! If itâ€™s your bag then great, but the â€˜just look at me everyone!â€™ feeling struck me much harder than I was expecting! The Coupe now has such stunning lines and the flow from roof to tail is to die for.

Engine:

For me itâ€™s the 2.0T. I had an extended test in a 3.2 and the sound is very enchantingâ€¦ almost enough to sell the whole package, but for me there wasnâ€™t an enormous â€˜real-worldâ€™ gap and the slightly more nimble angle that comes with the 2.0T was enough to sway me in that direction given the type of roads that surround where I live.

Transmission:

Manual was my choice. Again, I fully appreciated what an excellent piece of kit the S-Tronic is â€" it is unquestionably impressive, but I missed the physical movement of changing gear and matching the revs etc. I totally understand why so many rave about the S-Tronic and potential buyers should certainly try it for themselves, but the overall involvement that a manual gives won in the end for me.

Colour:

This was very difficult. So many look so good, but I narrowed it down to Condor Grey, Phantom Black, Deep Sea Blue, Ice Silver, possibly Garnet Red and an outside tickle from Ibis White. Hereâ€™s how I arrived at a final decision:

Ibis â€" very cool but potentially uncool! Nah, the piccys Iâ€™ve seen here look great, so I guess Iâ€™m just not brave enough maybe, but the wife was very much against it.

Garnet â€" again, very nice but Iâ€™ve had lots of red cars - the Lotus is red and the wifeâ€™s Alfa 147 is red (of course!) so I moved away from that idea.

Deep Sea Blue is a great colour with many â€˜facesâ€™ - almost black to strikingly colourful in differing light. However, I suppose the telling part came in realising that the Roadster I had was DSB and when thinking back, it clearly didnâ€™t make a big enough impression on me as that didnâ€™t stand out as something I really wanted.

Phantom â€" a very cool colour but the level of maintenance (although I really enjoy cleaning and pampering my cars) and the way in which it shows every blemish rather badly was enough to sway me away â€" particularly given that I live in an area where cowshit regularly becomes an issue!

Condor â€" again an interesting colour and funnily enough, the two TTs Iâ€™ve seen on the road of late have both been Condor! I still really like the varying colours it brings to mind, but I canâ€™t fight an overall feeling that itâ€™s perhaps a colour rather suited to the more â€˜senior clientâ€™ (sorry Finners!  )

So that just leaves Ice Silver. Boring? Perhaps, but classy? Definitely! I have to admit that it is perhaps the stereotypical TT colour and indeed is the same colour as the Mk1 I owned, but every single time I scrolled down the â€˜Colours Threadâ€™ (great idea by the way der_horst [smiley=thumbsup.gif]) Iâ€™d admire the other colours but as soon as Silver rolled up, Iâ€™d just think â€œClass, pure class!â€ each and every time!

Couldnâ€™t justify the extra tag for Audi Exclusive colours so Ice it is 8)

Interior:

Almost as tricky as the outside this... thereâ€™s even a strong case for saying itâ€™s even more important as this is what you see most of as the driver! I was mindful of the â€˜dark out, light inâ€™ and vice-versa train of thought, so the interior would inevitably be guided by the paint in the end. Iâ€™m a real fan of the Alcantara finish as I always loved it in my mk1 and the sagging leather is a genuine concern that really did put me off in the end. So with Ice decided upon, it only left Black Alcantara which was hardly a compromise as Iâ€™m loving the added texture it offers the interior as well as the additional grip it gives the driver.

The extended leather works for me in bringing a little extra to the overall feel and quality. I think the cost for black is justifiable but not so sure on the coloured option, although I do actually feel that black extended is the best route whichever colour combo is chosen.

Wheels:

The Turbines are just lovely â€" they really work with the overall design and anything beyond 18â€ would have been overkill on my usual diet of A & B roads.

Suspension:

This was a foregone conclusion for me. Coming from Lotus Iâ€™m more than used to a â€˜less than comfyâ€™ set up and the technology befits the TT2 so well. For the TT2 to have been a big step forwards from the original model was vital for me â€" the Elise has the most sublime handling and although the TT isnâ€™t trying to compete on that front, it is important to me that it can get somewhere towards it. The Mag Ride achieves that and to have the switchable option is truly brilliant.

Xenons:

If I did most of my miles in town or on lit motorways, I wouldnâ€™t have shelled out on the additional cost, but seeing as Iâ€™ll be faced with hedges and animals 95% of the time, some extra help on that score seems well worth it!

Auto mirror pack:

A definite luxury this one, although one that Iâ€™ll certainly get good use out of. Firstly, I was unaware from the on-line configurator that there was so much in the pack. It appears to just be folding, auto dimming mirrors but the additional interior dimming mirror together with the rain and light sensors seems to be much more worth the asking price. Primarily though, the folding facility is important given the narrowest of doorways that adorns my garage!

Audio:

I upgraded to Symphony due to its MP3 support via front loading 6-CD Changer. That negates any need for external changer or the disappointing iPod / USB add-ons. Iâ€™ll compile half a dozen CDs full of MP3 albums and forget about it for a while. The SatNav options, although nicely integrated, seem far too compromised for their price and TomTom on PDA will help out nicely on the odd occasion.

Bose:

Ahh the endless debate, but probably one with some good foundation. It appears this is not as good as it could be, but the comments Iâ€™ve read regarding extra depth and clarity despite the lack of all out banginâ€™ bass were just enough to swing it. Whether itâ€™s purely brand marketing at its best remains to be seen, but the Bose badges add a touch of class in the same way that Stella Artois was reassuringly expensive! There is of course much more to the system than just pretty logos of course and for me, as a musician, something that would return my investmentâ€¦ just!

Steering Wheel:

As I donâ€™t need my car to become my phone, the additional cost for what would effectively be an extra volume knob didnâ€™t add up. I agree it would look pretty at night, but the rest of the car does that rather nicely so I opted for a wheel that simply steers 

Tyre Pressure Monitoring System

Added mainly to complete the line-up of switches below the gearstick. A Â£75 button perhaps, but the system apparently works well if you keep it set.

And that concludes the optional extras for me. Those dismissed:

Acoustic Parking â€" I donâ€™t like the look of the â€˜buttonsâ€™ on the rear of the car and Iâ€™ll opt to park with careful confidence.

GSM phone prep â€" I have a phone which handles that  and by many accounts, the system available doesnâ€™t work that well.

Electric Seats â€" these are actually very, very good, but the price is a tad too rich for the use. If they had a memory function then that may have swayed things, but they donâ€™t, so it didnâ€™t.

Heated Seats â€" probably more beneficial in a Roadster but with Alcantara, cold seats wonâ€™t be an issue.

Iosfix â€" no plans for any more tackers thanks!

Short Shift â€" I probably would have gone for this but the response from the Forum was to opt for an aftermarket Forge type instead â€" cheers fellas [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Cruise Control â€" I like to drive and donâ€™t really have the call for it given small motorway use. Were my everyday driving habits different, then it would have snuck on there I think.

Garage door opener â€" I donâ€™t have anything remotely controllable, so no need!

Storage Pack â€" nah, an unnecessary expense for what it gives.

So there it is. Once again, big thanks to all who contribute to the Forum for assisting my thoughts and sharing their experiences. Now all that remains is the long, longâ€¦ oooâ€¦ 6 week wait!  

Clive


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Hurrahhhhhhhh! Janitor has FINALLY cracked 

Great sum up Janitor, many will find that most useful - just ignore the ageist crap :lol:

I struggled with Silver too, in the end although TT's look fantastic in Silver I have had too many Silver cars.

Nice find BTW - well done


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Cheers Finners [smiley=thumbsup.gif] giggling like a pixie now!

Ta for your input mate, I will be on the phone to another of your recommended contacts soon too


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Cheers Finners [smiley=thumbsup.gif] giggling like a pixie now!
> 
> Ta for your input mate, I will be on the phone to another of your recommended contacts soon too


You must mean KMPowells buddy :lol: :lol: (Sorry GW will pack it in now!)


----------



## drew_TTC2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Cracking spec - this place was clearly as much help for you as it was for me.

Its interesting to hear others reasons as to why options were chosen and discounted. Well done also for the cancelled order - i did the same calling everywhere thing (also thanks to Tosh).

Enjoy the wait - it isn't that bad and pick up day is FANTASTIC!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Cheers Drew 

Pick up day will indeed be fantastic... or rather that should really be pick-up weekend as I've got a bit of a trek! Excellent!

I can see a route back to Devon via some of the best roads and scenery that the whole of Wales has to offer being such an unbearable drag


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

A good read, some nice upgrade choices and a result getting a relatively quick BW. Nice one. A similar spec to mine as it happens, although while you did not 'appreciate' the Roadster, I very much do. Saying that I have never been spoilt by a different brand of soft top and style so what I never know will never hurt me 8) Your choice of Ice Silver on the coupe with the turbines and black alcantara leather interior sounds spot on to me. The parking sensors just HAD to be on my spec as visibility in the Roadster was next to zero and given the wife will no doubt want to take it out from time to time, I have no doubt that it is a worthwhile investment in my case :roll:

Now give GarethW a call :!:

And there you have it, everyone wants something just that little bit different to everyone else. Happy days to all :wink:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

BobFat said:


> And there you have it, everyone wants something just that little bit different to everyone else. Happy days to all :wink:


Yep! Amen to that matey [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

*YIHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!*


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Congratiolations Janitor, perfect spec's so the right choice :wink:


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Janitor for the excellent explanation of the why's and wherefore's. Makes for very interesting reading. hope the car lives up the your hopes after the Lotus.


----------



## Weatherman (Sep 8, 2007)

Congratulations sir and thanks for sharing your thoughts. I found them spookily similar to mine on most aspects thus far. Will keep my eyes open for an icy silver apparition on our lovely roads come November


----------



## Ant001 (Aug 22, 2007)

Janitor you've sold me, Im going Ice Silver and Black leather. Phantom and beige will be a mission to keep clean, and every little scratch on the car or mark on the seat will drive me insane.. Im phoning the dealer first thing in the morning


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

Mild mannered Janitor by day....

Nice write up and a refreshing change of reading material and viewpoints on many of the TT features. Actually made me think about some of my decisions, not that I would rush to change now, but certainly had me thinking about how much of my spec was based on similar rational thinking.

Nice one Janitor, I suspect you will be well chuffed and happy with your choices when it turns up.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Rebel said:


> *YIHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!*
> 
> Congratiolations Janitor, perfect spec's so the right choice :wink:


Cheers Rob - ta for the 'seal of approval' 

Just like Tosh, you are one of the 'prominent' characters here, so thanks for your views and feelings. They've made good reading in the short time I've been here


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

RockinRobin said:


> Thanks Janitor for the excellent explanation of the why's and wherefore's. Makes for very interesting reading. hope the car lives up the your hopes after the Lotus.


Thank you Rockin'... and yes, I hope it lives up to the Lotus in part too!

To be honest, I don't want it to be what the Lotus is - I'd still have the Elise if that were the case... and conversely, I don't want Lotus to be offering what Audi do as it's just not what they do best!

I feel I've done the 'purist' thing now and where I really need to be is somewhere in between - something sporty... something cool... something capable... yet able to fit two adults and a smaller one into when cool family trips are in the offing - I got quite frustrated by the fact that we couldn't take 'the special car' on trips this summer

Here's hoping the TT can be a brilliant all-rounder... I'm pretty sure it will [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Weatherman said:


> Congratulations sir and thanks for sharing your thoughts. I found them spookily similar to mine on most aspects thus far. Will keep my eyes open for an icy silver apparition on our lovely roads come November


Cheers fella 

Glad I could help confirm or offer some similar input to your own thoughts on things - great minds perhaps..? 

Be sure to give us a wave come November  Actually, now you've mentioned Ice TT2â€™s in this area... I recall seeing one in the Multi-storey at the Guildhall Centre in Exeter a while back and being mightily impressed with it... didn't actually give that a thought whilst deciding on my final colour today! Ta for reconfirming things! 8)

Hope your initial enquiries and feelings come good soon and you join the clan [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Ant001 said:


> Janitor you've sold me, Im going Ice Silver and Black leather. Phantom and beige will be a mission to keep clean, and every little scratch on the car or mark on the seat will drive me insane.. Im phoning the dealer first thing in the morning


Hi Ant

Didn't mean to sell anyone anything mate... but I'm glad it's helped 

I think marks are something you kinda get used to really. I remember driving my spanking new Lotus home on 1st March last year and getting back to find stone chips already there  BUT, thanks to the Lotus Forums, I already knew that this is just one of those things on that type of car so I was well prepared for it and subsequently less gutted

Still, I know full well that Ice will hide slight blemishes much better than black. The only 'slight' reservation I hold from the days of my Mk1 however is that you can spend all day polishing away but Silver still only ever looks 'clean' :roll: Hee hee...

Get on to the Dealer then, I know I would... oh yeah, I already have! :lol:

EDIT: Ooo... I see you've changed your sig already! Good lad!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

monkey_boy said:


> Mild mannered Janitor by day....
> 
> Nice write up and a refreshing change of reading material and viewpoints on many of the TT features. Actually made me think about some of my decisions, not that I would rush to change now, but certainly had me thinking about how much of my spec was based on similar rational thinking.
> 
> Nice one Janitor, I suspect you will be well chuffed and happy with your choices when it turns up.


Sarge..? No. Rosemary the telephone operator..? No. Henry, the mild mannered Janitor..? Could be!!!

:lol: In a couple of years of car forum involvement you're the first person to have ever raised that old classic! Although I must confess the nickname is derived from a different source (not profession I must add though )

Glad you appreciated the piece - it's not everyone's bag I'll readily admit, but it's the kind of thing I'd like to swot up on so I thought it worth sharing

I have a strong feeling I'll be rather chuffed when D-Day comes. In truth, I was a little reluctant to opt for the same colour and interior as my Mk1, but I loved that before it got squashed and as the new TT is such a step forward, it's hardly like having the same car over again is it..?

When is yours due..?


----------



## Weatherman (Sep 8, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Hope your initial enquiries and feelings come good soon and you join the clan [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks.. that was the plan but unfortunately events look to have conspired against me  A possible house move has reared its (ugly ?!) head and it now looks like it's scuppered things somewhat, or at least delayed them. Still think I'll get one, just going to take a bit longer and hopefully it won't be the MK3 :?

Silver with turbines and the black interior is a great choice. I'm torn between that or Avus with either turbines or RS4s.. suspect I'll have plenty of time to agonise over it now and will keep my eye on things in here 8)


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice spec, great critique, I made decisions for very similar reasons. I got cruise control, for example, for the same reasons you didn't get it. Bose/Symphony - totally agree.

I am also week 42, so lets see how that pans out, I have been told to expect it first fortnight in Nov.

Which dealer came across in the end?


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

Well done Clive ... lovely spec, and not too long to wait.

Funnily enough I saw a silver 2.0 TTC with turbines on the way home last night, and it looked lush ... tried to get the guy's attention so I could grin like a stalker and give him the thumbs up, but he was on his phone! 

TT looks great in silver, would have been my choice, but my current car is silver and I just need a change ... not sold on condor or dolphin, so I think it'll be phantom for me - yikes!

Really interesting summation ... some food for thought there, very helpful, always good to see the reason's behind people's personal choices, no right/wrong, just what works for the individual ... must remember to do a similar post when I place my order.

Hope the wait's not too painful bud ...

C.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Weatherman said:


> Thanks.. that was the plan but unfortunately events look to have conspired against me


Unlucky fella - here's hoping that all goes well on that front then and you're soon heading for the Audi Dealership again

Silver lining? The waits may have gone by then!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

sane eric said:


> Nice spec, great critique, I made decisions for very similar reasons. I got cruise control, for example, for the same reasons you didn't get it. Bose/Symphony - totally agree.
> 
> I am also week 42, so lets see how that pans out, I have been told to expect it first fortnight in Nov.
> 
> Which dealer came across in the end?


Cheers Eric 

I suppose anyone can justify anything if they want to and it's not for anyone else to criticise their decisions, but you'd like to think that options are ticked for good reason and not purely because they're available or have a trendy 'i' in front of it. Still, even then, each to their own I guess

Ahh, bw 42 sisters then! Sweet! Will be good to see how it pans out and I suspect that you, like me, are trying to completely ignore these reports that cars are turning up quicker than anticipated and don't want to hear anything of that sort to get your hopes up?!?!? "Naa naa naa, I've got my fingers in my ears and I can't hear you.... blah blah blah..." 

Oddly enough, I don't actually feel I can let the Dealer cat out of the bag as it were as that could possibly advantage one or disadvantage another if you can understand that..? Trust me though, I will post a full and frank report on their service come November! One thing I can say though is that it's probably one of the easiest sales they've ever made!

Here's hoping the wait soon rolls by [smiley=cheers.gif] (A wee wager on who's turns up first..?  :lol


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

chrisabdn said:


> Well done Clive ... lovely spec, and not too long to wait.
> 
> Funnily enough I saw a silver 2.0 TTC with turbines on the way home last night, and it looked lush ... tried to get the guy's attention so I could grin like a stalker and give him the thumbs up, but he was on his phone!
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris!

Glad you liked the read and as I mentioned above, you would like to think that most people ordering any new car have a good understanding of the ins and outs of everything thats available to them

Phantom is stunning of course, but I had lots of separate windows open in my browser yesterday each with a piccy of the different colours in and it struck me that the darker colours 'hide' the lines a little and the lighter ones 'enhance' them. That's just my opinion of course but when the lines are this good, they deserve every chance!

Black TTs still look awesome in their own right for sure! Although a neighbour has a black Focus and it always looks good when clean, but I was close to it the other day and every single scratch, scuff or mark stands out badly. I know it's a different car and you naturally treat them differently, but it certainly struck me that no matter how careful I'd be, any mark would look worse on black 

Love the way you used lush... it's a word I associate with nice cars too!

I'm sure I'll just about handle the wait! The fact that I've cut it right down is a strong consolation 

Cheers!


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

*I suppose anyone can justify anything if they want to and it's not for anyone else to criticise their decisions, but you'd like to think that options are ticked for good reason and not purely because they're available or have a trendy 'i' in front of it. Still, even then, each to their own I guess*
Absolutely, thanks god all our cars are different.

*Ahh, bw 42 sisters then! Sweet! Will be good to see how it pans out and I suspect that you, like me, are trying to completely ignore these reports that cars are turning up quicker than anticipated and don't want to hear anything of that sort to get your hopes up?!?!? "Naa naa naa, I've got my fingers in my ears and I can't hear you.... blah blah blah..."*
OK, sisters it is! :lol: Yes, trying not to think about possibility of early delivery - oops just thought about it, how hard is it not to think of something :?

*Oddly enough, I don't actually feel I can let the Dealer cat out of the bag as it were as that could possibly advantage one or disadvantage another if you can understand that..? Trust me though, I will post a full and frank report on their service come November! One thing I can say though is that it's probably one of the easiest sales they've ever made! *
Well that's fair enough. My dealer didn't have too work to hard either, the model I test drove was nothing like the model I ordered! It was TTR for a start.  Having said that I was grinning like a maniac at the end of it, I think 10 minutes after taking delivery of my car I might have a dislocated jaw.

A wager, sure why not? Might help the time go a bit quicker.


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

sane eric said:


> ... I think 10 minutes after taking delivery of my car I might have a dislocated jaw.


oo-er missus ... some people will do anything for a discount! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

chrisabdn said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > ... I think 10 minutes after taking delivery of my car I might have a dislocated jaw.
> ...


That's terrible. ROFL :lol: 
Anyway, there'll be no time for that dear.


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Black TTs still look awesome in their own right for sure! Although a neighbour has a black Focus and it always looks good when clean, but I was close to it the other day and every single scratch, scuff or mark stands out badly. I know it's a different car and you naturally treat them differently, but it certainly struck me that no matter how careful I'd be, any mark would look worse on black


you're not wrong my friend, i fully expect black to be a nightmare ... but it's just the one colour that does it for me big style.

i've had a black car before (vw polo in diamond black), and it wasn't tooooooooo bad, but marks did show up ... some nasty oik keyed it right up the side and it was so obvious, white undercoat showing through the black ... would barely have noticed on a silver car.

i've got a couple of minor scuffs on my silver golf and you don't know they're there ... i can see some tears before bedtime over the black tt, but hey ho, it's just a car at the end of the day (ooh, controversial!) :lol:


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

So its true...Honk Kong fuey...knew it!



> When is yours due..?


End of the month (apparently) not too long now. Will be cool telling all my mates Honk Kong Fuey also drives one 8)


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

monkey_boy said:


> Will be cool telling all my mates Honk Kong Fuey also drives one 8)


Ahem... it's 'Phooey'

:wink:


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

Sorry Mr Phooey. :?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

sane eric said:


> A wager, sure why not? Might help the time go a bit quicker.


Lovely! I'm not a betting man Eric, but I'll have a sporting fiver on it with you to add to the fun!

It's going to be tough on the one that doesn't quite make it in time... and that could of course have been compounded by circumstances beyond one's control and some bad news  Losing five smooth ones would really put the boot in!

This could take some serious policing too to avoid foul play!!! :lol:

What's the rules? Piccy of car at Dealership or on driveway with happy owner? (If the latter, then I may have to ask the Forum to step in as I'll have quite a trek back which may take an extra day... or two!

Haha! Nah, I'm thinking about it too much... it's just a sporty bet and we'll have to exchange the folding at a tea stop on a blat over the Brecons!


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Janitor said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > A wager, sure why not? Might help the time go a bit quicker.
> ...


OK, virtual fiver to the winner. Let's keep it simple, first photo of any kind of your car, clearly we have to trust each other not to take a photo in Tesco car park of any random TT :wink: But then we would just be cheating ourselves! :lol:


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Steering Wheel:
> 
> As I donâ€™t need my car to become my phone, the additional cost for what would effectively be an extra volume knob didnâ€™t add up. I agree it would look pretty at night, but the rest of the car does that rather nicely so I opted for a wheel that simply steers


You got me thinking about this now - if I'm swapping out the Concert II headunit for an aftermarket sat nav as soon as I take delivery, and (from what I understand) there _still_ isn't a MFSW cable for the Mk2...is there any point paying 180 quid for some pretty red lights? :?


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

andyc83 said:


> is there any point paying 180 quid for some pretty red lights? :?


Bargain, mmmmmmmmmmm pretty red lights

:lol:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

andyc83 said:


> Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > Steering Wheel:
> ...


Yep, it is worth seriously thinking about mate. I actually prefer the 'unfussy' look of the standard wheel and that can be enjoyed all the time... whereas the pretty lights only get seen at night! ...although having said that, the standard wheel can't be seen at night then either! :?  )

Nah, for me it came down to functionality and with no phone requirement, Â£180 for another volume knob - bearing in mind there's another one barely 18 inches to the left of it - just didn't add up

As you're looking to aftermarket with the audio, then there's not even the use for the extra volume control! Ditch it and spend the money more wisely on candy shrimps!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

sane eric said:


> andyc83 said:
> 
> 
> > is there any point paying 180 quid for some pretty red lights? :?
> ...










That's a damned good point

Actually, when I told the Mrs that I'd just put down the deposit on the TT yesterday, I did say "I bought a shiny thing... you know how we like shiny things?!?!?â€œ


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

sane eric said:


> OK, virtual fiver to the winner. Let's keep it simple, first photo of any kind of your car, clearly we have to trust each other not to take a photo in Tesco car park of any random TT :wink: But then we would just be cheating ourselves! :lol:


Indeed Eric [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

But being a man of honour, should I lose, I will happily buy thee a tea should we ever hook up on any TT meet


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Janitor said:


> andyc83 said:
> 
> 
> > Janitor said:
> ...


Actually, having said that, I've been told that 3 months down the line (when my Mk2 actually arrives), Pioneer would most likely to have released the damn cable...finally! Fingers crossed about that! 

Also, apparently it's not hard to retro-fit the cable, and I most likely won't have to pay anything extra. I'll have bluetooth functionality on the Pioneer unit anyway, so it'll be good to have the option there. Having the MFSW retro-fitted would cost more than 180 quid...

Argh, why are they making me wait 6 months - I've been mentally changing specs several times now!!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

andyc83 said:


> Actually, having said that, I've been told that 3 months down the line (when my Mk2 actually arrives), Pioneer would most likely to have released the damn cable...finally! Fingers crossed about that!
> 
> Also, apparently it's not hard to retro-fit the cable, and I most likely won't have to pay anything extra. I'll have bluetooth functionality on the Pioneer unit anyway, so it'll be good to have the option there. Having the MFSW retro-fitted would cost more than 180 quid...


Fairy muff [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Janitor said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > OK, virtual fiver to the winner. Let's keep it simple, first photo of any kind of your car, clearly we have to trust each other not to take a photo in Tesco car park of any random TT :wink: But then we would just be cheating ourselves! :lol:
> ...


Done, you're on. First to get their new shiny thingy wins.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Have you got it, can't see any "I picked it up today" type post? Just wondering if it went ok.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah all is very cool... and as posted on your thread mate:



Janitor said:


> Had mine since Wednesday (yeah, the virtual fiver is firmly in the wallet )... did 300 miles in six hours, but not turned a wheel in anger since! ...there is good reason though... you'll find out why pretty soon




But by way of a little teaser...


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Good post Janitor, I did the same thing e.g. justified my spec to myself - and my mam!

Is it just me (thinking I might have missed something) or have you not considered your headlining colour?

I thought that this may not be that improtant but as this is the first car I've had with black instead of grey headlining, it does make a big difference to the interior.

Could be worth double checking, you're obviously keen to get it 'just right'.

Nice spec, enjoy it when it arrives. Regards, R.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

ricka said:


> Good post Janitor, I did the same thing e.g. justified my spec to myself - and my mam!
> 
> Is it just me (thinking I might have missed something) or have you not considered your headlining colour?
> 
> ...


Too late  He picked it up on Wednesday.

BTW - I love the Black headlining in mine. I am so glad I did what you are saying above and made sure it was included in my spec. Grey headlinings are for saloon cars :roll:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Yeah all is very cool... and as posted on your thread mate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good news, glad it went well.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> ricka said:
> 
> 
> > Good post Janitor, I did the same thing e.g. justified my spec to myself - and my mam!
> ...


I also neglected to specify headlining colour on my order...until I realised the car's gone confirmed.

Called up my dealer and he said - "I picked grey for you...nah...only kidding - you've gone for the an all-black sports car look, there's no way on Earth you'd want grey headlining - I picked black for you!"

Phew!  The man's got a sense of humour!


----------

